# Cherokee mount help?



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok, so I have a sweet deal to get a free cherokee, runs good, no major issues, and Im jeep savvy, so I want it. I want it to plow my and my neighbors driveway. Not even going to register prob. My question is, what mount is needed to hooko it up with a plow. Ive given up on finding the whole assembly, and new...too much $$$. Can anyone tell me part numbers from kits, and post some pics of the mounts. Once I can find a mount or make one Ill take this jeep. Even if you know what other mount will work...like one for a truck or something easily fabbed. I hate to let this go. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Im in Andover, CT too if any one is close and I could check it out, Or email me.Thanks, Jon


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

What year is the Cherokee???

What type of plow are you looking to install on it??


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

It is an '89, and Ill go with a 6.5' of anykind really....just want to get a mount worked out first. But up for any option.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Snoway #'s 99100345 and 96103002, you'll need both for a Snoway.

Western Unimount #61890

Meyer EZ Mount #18062

Blizzard #B32157

Those are the XJ specific mounts and obviously the correct brand plow will mount easier but any could fit.


----------



## Cherokee (Sep 14, 2007)

*mounts not found*

When I called local Snoway - Western and Meyers dealers - they all told me that mounts for the Cherokee were discontinued. I did call Snoway headquarters who told me they were minting 15 new mounts for Cherokee - and that was it - I managed to get one of those mounts and will have a Snoway mounted on my Jeep Cherokee next week.

Sno-Way International Headquarters
120 North Grand Avenue
Hartford, WI 53027 
Phone: 262-673-7200 
Fax: 262-673-7409


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Look on your local Craigslist page, check the papers, ebay, etc....see what kind of mount you can come up with. Sometimes you can get them on the cheap.


----------



## mbg75 (Dec 12, 2007)

Like brandon said, check craigslist. If your looking for cheap, there were a 2 snow bear personal plow's in CT. i was eyeing. They were looking to get around $500.

I ended up getting a SnowSport for my driveway for $300.


----------

